
Agner Fog's New ISA: ForwardCom - tbirdz
https://github.com/ForwardCom/manual
======
tbirdz
There is some more background information at his blog here:
[http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=634](http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=634)

